# Carpet repairs and stretching



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I come across customersfrom time to timeneeding carpet repairs and stretching. I need a company orcarpet contractorthat can show up on time to do this kind of work for me. Give mea call. 850-529-1335 or pm if interested


----------



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

I need my carpet stretched. I have a couple of lumps in front of my couch. I'll give somebody $50 to do it, it is a small area. Shoot me a pm if interested.


----------



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

Any carpet guys out there want to make a quick buck?


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Daily Grind.

I can help you folks out. Local business for 20 yrs. Family owned and operated. Lincensed and insured. Have manyreferences if needed. Repairs, re-installs, and new installs.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll give you a shout. I've been meaning to ask if the lady at the kennel on Brent lane ever called you to come clean her grout and re-seal it.



RodznReels, You can find somebody to restretch your carpet, and you may find someone to do it for your price the way the economy is. There is even several installers on the forum. The only problem is that its usually not as simple as just putting a knee kicker down and kicking the wrinkles out. All the furniture has to be moved off the carpet, if there is a doorway/several doorways or a hallway or multiple hallways(you get the picture) any offsets that keep the room from being a complete boxed in square there's a good chance seams will have to be busted or doorways will have to be made into seams and put back together. Majority of the time its worth more than $50 bucks. We generally charge $100-150 for a re-stretch, and little more if there is more than one room that needs it. Price for repairs is about the same. It really boils down to a service call more or less with a minimum trip charge. 



I've had multiple people offer to pay $50 bucks for a job, by the time you drive there and back, spend the time moving furniture(2 guys) do the job, you get 15-20 bucks for 2-4 hours of your time including driving and its not really worth it.



Wasn't attacking you, just explaining.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

The installers at SLAYTONS screwed me so bad, im still complaining a year after they closed. Ask your installer if they ever worked there, if yes dont hire him.


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

I also need some carpet stretched, I have called several people that said they would do it but never show up and never call back. then they don't answer their phone after they don't show up.. 

if anyone finds a good company that is reasonable I need the work done in August asap..


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Give me a PM ,,been doing it for 30 years,cant do it now but have a couple of freinds that will help you out.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *dblhlr (8/8/2009)*The installers at SLAYTONS screwed me so bad, im still complaining a year after they closed. Ask your installer if they ever worked there, if yes dont hire him.




I believe the old owner or one of is on this forum... :doh


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

oK THEN ILL REPEAT......SLAYTONS SCREWED ME SO BAD, IM STILL BITCHIN 3 YEARS LATER EVEN THOUGH THEY CLOSED!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

> *N-Reel-Trouble (8/8/2009)*I'll give you a shout. I've been meaning to ask if the lady at the kennel on Brent lane ever called you to come clean her grout and re-seal it.
> 
> RodznReels, You can find somebody to restretch your carpet, and you may find someone to do it for your price the way the economy is. There is even several installers on the forum. The only problem is that its usually not as simple as just putting a knee kicker down and kicking the wrinkles out. All the furniture has to be moved off the carpet, if there is a doorway/several doorways or a hallway or multiple hallways(you get the picture) any offsets that keep the room from being a complete boxed in square there's a good chance seams will have to be busted or doorways will have to be made into seams and put back together. Majority of the time its worth more than $50 bucks. We generally charge $100-150 for a re-stretch, and little more if there is more than one room that needs it. Price for repairs is about the same. It really boils down to a service call more or less with a minimum trip charge.
> 
> ...


I can second that. You can find people that will do the job for 50 bucks,but there is alot more involved than stretching a carpet or cleaning it. Set up time- Setting up a truckmount in90 plusdegree weather. Climbing flights of stairs with a hose. Not to mention depreciation on the equipment you are using. Gas.Then move a bunch of furniture. Bottom line! You get what you pay for.


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Give Mark a call if you need help fixing a job.He wont let you down.450-2404 Wish I could do it but its giong to be awhile beforeI can work ,,(if I can even install carpet again) ??????


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Bluewater2, Mark did excellent work and was on time.. I will use him again.. Thanks and sorry I missed you at the trading post.. maybe another day.. I would recommend him anytime. 

Don


----------

